# Road Trip From Hell...



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm going to be relocating at the end of next month, from Portland Oregon to Pennsylvania. I landed a photo gig there which is paying quite well, and my expenses are covered. It'll last for two months and then be over. At that point, I'll move to St. Augustine, FL, where my brother and my Mom both have homes. At age 50, it looks like I'll be leaving the music industry for good.

The new gig isn't the point of this post, though.

The point of this is that I'm going to have two to three weeks to make the drive cross-country. I'm looking at this as a one-in-a-lifetime opportunity. I've got a whole lot more days behind me than I've got in front of me, so I want to make this count.

I've got a tentative trip mapped out, but it could always be open to amendment:


Portland to Missoula, MT: Going to spend a few days with my old bass player and his boys, do some shooting. 2-4 days
Missoula to Sheridan, WY: Why? I've never been to Wyoming, and this looks as good as any _other _place in Wyoming. Overnight stop
Sheridan to Rapid City, SD: Visit Mt. Rushmore. I want to break out the guitar play The Beatle's "Rocky Raccoon" while actually _in _the Black Mountain hills of Dakota. 2 days
Rapid City to Sioux Falls, SD: No reason, really; it's on the way. Overnight stop
Sioux Falls to Kansas City, MO: Get some B-B-Q. Overnight stop
Kansas City to Louisville, KY: Visit an old guitar playing buddy, eat too much, drink too much, tell too many lies. Probably do some guitar playing. Maybe go to Churchill Downs. 2-3 days
Louisville to Wheeling, WV: Maybe check out the Wheeling Suspension Bridge. Maybe sleep. Overnight stop
Wheeling to Wallkill, NY: Few people know that Wallkill was the originally planned site for the Woodstock Music & Arts Festival in 1969. It's also where my Dad lives. 5 days or so

After visiting my Dad, I'll head off to the new gig.

Because I've got so much time to make this trip, my schedule (such as it is) is supremely flexible. Given that, anyone care to suggest some things to shoot along the way? Anyone care to recommend some inexpensive lodging in any of those cities? I don't need Marriott or Hilton. I'd be satisfied with "The Wagon Wheel Inn" (free wi-fi would be great). I'd also love to find out about some local "greasy spoons" at which to eat. I don't recoup my expenses until I get to Pennsylvania, so I want to be at least a bit frugal during the trip.

Hopefully, I'll have the energy (and time) to edit photos and blog during the trip. At the very least, I'll post photos here. 

I'm excited as Hell to make this trip...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't help you with the planning, but it sounds like a great alternative!  Best of luck with the trip and new gig!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah no help on the planning as most of that is WAY further north than I've been. Sounds like a really cool excursion though, start a thread and share the experiences along the way.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm most familiar with the east coast leg of your trip, though you'll be further away from the area of WV I know... but according to Google Maps, you'll drive right by two state parks (Bald Eagle and Parker Dam) while driving through PA to Wallkill.

Should you for some reason find yourself in the Eastern Panhandle of WV, Mountain View 24 hour diner is worth a stop (best greasy spoon around!) and you may be interested in Hollywood Casino (aka, Charlestown Races and Slots aka, Charlestown Racists and Sluts... lol). Historic Harper's Ferry is right down the road, about 4-5 miles outside of Charlestown.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> I'm most familiar with the east coast leg of your trip, though you'll be further away from the area of WV I know... but according to Google Maps, you'll drive right by two state parks (Bald Eagle and Parker Dam) while driving through PA to Wallkill.
> 
> Should you for some reason find yourself in the Eastern Panhandle of WV, Mountain View 24 hour diner is worth a stop (best greasy spoon around!) and you may be interested in Hollywood Casino (aka, Charlestown Races and Slots aka, Charlestown Racists and Sluts... lol). Historic Harper's Ferry is right down the road, about 4-5 miles outside of Charlestown.



Man, 24 hour diners are the best!

Harper's Ferry could be an attractive stop, as well...


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Man, 24 hour diners are the best!



Then you should be quite satisfied with any Denny's you happen to come across during the trip. Nothing better at 4am after a night of drinki...er...road-tripping than a Lumberjack Slam!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2013)

Mehhh... Denny's isn't a real diner; they actually clean the floors in some of the Denny's I've been to!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

Denny's??

Man, I have a difficult time with "chain store" restaurants.

I'd rather eat in a _real _diner with a blue "B" in the window than eat at a Denny's...


----------



## amolitor (Apr 24, 2013)

Remember that if you see it from the highway and it's a photographically awesome thing, it's already on flickr 150 times.

The interior of the USA is photographically very very rich. I would plan to take at least some time, it doesn't really matter where, to execute the following program:

- day 1, drive around small roads and byways, off the main highways (see the first line of this post). Take notes, shoot some stuff. But here's the important thing.
- during day 1, plan what you'd do if you could drive over it again, with more time on your hands
- day 2, drive BACK OVER those roads and byways, at least the better ones, and shoot again
- maybe even repeat on a day 3, wait for the right sky conditions, better light, a new idea

There will be so many things you see that you'll want to shoot, that you'll think 'aww man, that would have been perfect in the morning light', 'that would be perfect with some clouds', 'that would be perfect if I had time to hike up to that vantage point' or whatever that it's a shame not to give yourself the time to go back and get what it is you want.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2013)

If you are passing through Kansas City, my vote is for Gates BBQ Gates Bar B.Q..  However my moms choice would be Arthur Bryant's Gates Bar B.Q..  If you are there for more than one meal, try them both and let me know your thoughts.

Good luck on your trip, I am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Remember that if you see it from the highway and it's a photographically awesome thing, it's already on flickr 150 times.



Hehehehe... yeah, that's a good point. I'm not all too worried about that, though. If it's something that's photo worthy, it really doesn't matter how many other people have photographed it...



> The interior of the USA is photographically very very rich. I would plan to take at least some time, it doesn't really matter where, to execute the following program:
> 
> - day 1, drive around small roads and byways, off the main highways (see the first line of this post). Take notes, shoot some stuff. But here's the important thing.
> - during day 1, plan what you'd do if you could drive over it again, with more time on your hands
> ...



Not really sure that I'm gonna' have _that _kinda' time. Some of my stops are going to be just overnighters, some will be two or three days. I will, at some point, have to accept what I can get before moving on...



> There will be so many things you see that you'll want to shoot, that you'll think 'aww man, that would have been perfect in the morning light', 'that would be perfect with some clouds', 'that would be perfect if I had time to hike up to that vantage point' or whatever that it's a shame not to give yourself the time to go back and get what it is you want.



Well, unfortunately, time is a finite thing. While I plan on making my way off the beaten path, I don't want to get so far off the path that I get off-track, either...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> If you are passing through Kansas City, my vote is for Gates BBQ Gates Bar B.Q..  However my moms choice would be Arthur Bryant's Gates Bar B.Q..  If you are there for more than one meal, try them both and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Good luck on your trip, I am sure you will have a great time.



I would love to check out two different BBQ joints, but you linked to the same one twice!


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > If you are passing through Kansas City, my vote is for Gates BBQ Gates Bar B.Q.. However my moms choice would be Arthur Bryant's Gates Bar B.Q.. If you are there for more than one meal, try them both and let me know your thoughts.
> ...



See, I am biased towards Gates. Here is the link to Arthur Bryants. Arthur Bryant's BBQ in Kansas City

Dang, it just hit me hard.  Wish I was having some now.  So many memories of my dad bringing home a rack, wrapped up in the red colored paper with steak fries and pickles all over the place.  It would be the only white bread I would eat now, all soaked up with Gates juices.  I'm feeling it bad.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh this is even better.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 24, 2013)

There's a small steak house in Jeffersonville, IN, directly across the river from Louisville called The Cast Iron Steakhouse that I can recommend.  It's on Market St.  They don't appear to have a website but google and yelp and the like can get you there.  Also, if you're into high cholesterol food you should have a Hot Brown somewhere.  They were invented at the Brown Hotel in downtown Louisville so that wouldn't be a bad place to start.  When are you planning on doing this?


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> There's a small steak house in Jeffersonville, IN, directly across the river from Louisville called The Cast Iron Steakhouse that I can recommend.  It's on Market St.  They don't appear to have a website but google and yelp and the like can get you there.  Also, if you're into high cholesterol food you should have a Hot Brown somewhere.  They were invented at the Brown Hotel in downtown Louisville so that wouldn't be a bad place to start.  When are you planning on doing this?



My trip across country will begin May 31 or June 1.

And, yeah, I had a Hot Brown when I was in Louisville in 2001.

I shall have another...


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Apr 24, 2013)

In Wheeling WV they have a casino/hotel if you like that kind of stuff. There is also a Ramada inn right across the bridge. 
West Virginia Hotel Rooms | Wheeling Island Hotel Suites 

https://www.google.com/search?q=ram...hrome.0.57j0.11194j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 

WV still allows smoking indoors so that might be a + or -, I can't stand cigarette, cigar, pipe, or weed so that's a disadvantage for me. I would stay 8 miles East of Wheeling in St. Clairsville, Ohio and save some cash and be smoke free at the same time. 

Something else you might want to visit while in Wheeling is the old WV State Penitentiary just south of Wheeling in Moundsville. I'm not a landscape or structure photo guy so it's not my thing but I have seen some pretty creative shots come out of that place. 
West Virginia State Penitentiary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

If you like old prisons there is another in Mansfield, Ohio where many scenes from The Shawshank Redemption were filmed, this is a couple hour drive West from Wheeling though. 
Experience One of Our Nation's Most Historic Treasures - Mansfield Reformatory Preservation Society 

If you like Bald Eagles I have 3 different nest within 20 min of my home I could show you and I'm a hour NW of Wheeling. You would need a 400mm at least and a 600mm would be even better, my 200mm just doesn't cut it and it's the largest of my collection.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't worry about taking pictures.  You don't really have the time to do stand out stuff.  Just drive and have fun.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> If you like Bald Eagles I have 3 different nest within 20 min of my home I could show you and I'm a hour NW of Wheeling. You would need a 400mm at least and a 600mm would be even better, my 200mm just doesn't cut it and it's the largest of my collection.



I've got my Sigma 50-500mm.

As for the smoking part, I'm an ex-smoker (16 months!) and, while the smell of cigarette smoke is something I actually enjoy (while someone's smoking), I can't stand the smell _after _a cigarette's been smoked. Anywhere I would stay would have to be, if not a non-smoking property, at least a non-smoking room...


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm most familiar with the east coast leg of your trip, though you'll be further away from the area of WV I know... but according to Google Maps, you'll drive right by two state parks (Bald Eagle and Parker Dam) while driving through PA to Wallkill.
> ...




Harpers Ferry is pretty scenic, and you will be in good shape, weather wise to visit. I am SURE you could manage some great shots. 

I wouldn't go out of the way for Charlestown R&S. . .just think of a ummmm, well, a WV casino with bused in senior citizens, and some local flavor.

Your route sure is rambling, I like that. The only time I had the chance to drive cross country, it was a hurry up and go type of thing, we did it in 3 days of shift style driving, lots of Red Bull, and lots of spirited driving. Nebraska was surreal. I'm not exaggerating when I say we spent most of that stretch well over 80MPH, and saw 2 other cars over the course of 4-5 hours.

You seem to know how to have a good time, I am sure you will find some trouble to get into. Have a great trip. Congrads!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > jowensphoto said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not too much on the whole casino thing. 

I've driven cross country twice, both times east to west. The first time, I'd planned on a five day trip, but made it in three. I was getting transferred from Charleston, SC to San Diego. I drove from Nashville to Alberquerque in 17-1/2 hours, amped up on coffee the whole way.

That was 24 years ago. Not only do I tend to take things a tad more leisurely these days, I also wasn't into photography back then. I owned a camera, that was it. But, for me, this is a bucket list level trip, and I intend to make the most of it.

Both Harper's Ferry and West Virginia State Penetentiary look like good possibilities. Some friends have already started trying to goad me into a trip to the Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame. I'll have to look at where that might fit in.

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Denny's??
> 
> Man, I have a difficult time with "chain store" restaurants.
> 
> I'd rather eat in a _real _diner with a blue "B" in the window than eat at a Denny's...



When in doubt for road food check the diners, drive-ins and dives website on food network. Bring clean sheets too if you plan to stay in questionable motels. Sometimes staying in the car is nicer. You could check for state parks along the way too. Nice cheap way to go but you need a tent.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 25, 2013)

After all these cool sounding places, I'm totally jealous. lol


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2013)

From Missoula stop by Bozeman (my home town). On the way to Wyoming drive through Yellowstone. In SD you'll see signs for Walldrug, SD. It is a tourist trap but kitchy and fun. Good bison burgers and cheap motels. There are greasy spoons all along the highways. If you have a CB ask truckers in the area. If you don't have a CB, get one. They are too much fun on the road. We drove from Montana to Maryland and Montana to Florida almost every year. Loved those road trips.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 25, 2013)

I've always liked your posts, some of them really helped me out. You got a great trip planned. Make the most of it.

I like shooting in Wheeling WV. I would like to go to Pitts PA to shoot but the traffic is hell downtown. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 25, 2013)

orljustin said:


> Don't worry about taking pictures. You don't really have the time to do stand out stuff. Just drive and have fun.




3 weeks is plenty of time to shoot. Just forget about the blogging crap. Shoot now ~  post later.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are a few from Wheeling  I took last year. 





























...Take 4 or 5 weeks to do it and really shoot like hell!!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 25, 2013)

CCericola said:


> From Missoula stop by Bozeman (my home town). On the way to Wyoming drive through Yellowstone. In SD you'll see signs for Walldrug, SD. It is a tourist trap but kitchy and fun. Good bison burgers and cheap motels. There are greasy spoons all along the highways. If you have a CB ask truckers in the area. If you don't have a CB, get one. They are too much fun on the road. We drove from Montana to Maryland and Montana to Florida almost every year. Loved those road trips.



I've been to Bozeman; visited the Gibson Acoustic Guitar Factory there a couple years ago. Had dinner over in Belgrade. Good times.

I hadn't really thought about a CB. I had one the other times I drove across, and I certainly made use of them. Hell, I wouldn't even know where to go to buy one these days. Does Radio Shack still sell them? Man, I don't even know how to hook one up!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 26, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> 3 weeks is plenty of time to shoot. Just forget about the blogging crap. Shoot now ~ post later.



Well, we'll see.

Certainly, the focus is on shooting. I'll probably never have a chance to make a trip like this again, so I'm going to want to do as much shooting as possible. But, if the opportunity presents itself, I wouldn't mind blogging while on the road, as I may not have a chance to do it once I get to Pennsylvania...


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 26, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> > 3 weeks is plenty of time to shoot. Just forget about the blogging crap. Shoot now ~ post later.
> ...



With the emphasis on "not doing a trip like this again", why not stops in places like Chicago, or Nashville, Memphis, or St. Louis?

I didn't ask in the first round, but now I'm just curious, as your route certainly isn't hitting the more "gonna go to" type spots. Have you been already, prior to this trip?


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 26, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Ilovemycam said:
> ...



By "not doing a trip like this again", I was alluding to a cross-country trip, flyin' solo. I'm able to make my own schedule, adhere to it or blow it off, and not really be too concerned with what the impact will be, seeing as I'll be the only one affected.

St. Louis will definitely be a stop; just not an overnight one. Chicago? Meh. I've never been too enamored with Chicago. I don't mean that as a slight to Chicagoans, it's just a place that's never really called to me. Memphis and Nashville are places I'd like to go back to, and they're not completely off the radar for this trip. Unfortunately, the reality is that, even though I have a lot of time, it is a finite amount of time, and there's an endless list of places I'd like to visit...


----------



## semicolon (Apr 26, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I've been to Bozeman; visited the Gibson Acoustic Guitar Factory there a couple years ago. Had dinner over in Belgrade. Good times.
> 
> I hadn't really thought about a CB. I had one the other times I drove across, and I certainly made use of them. Hell, I wouldn't even know where to go to buy one these days. Does Radio Shack still sell them? Man, I don't even know how to hook one up!




Check out most any large truck stop.  They often have CBs and even some hand held ones that won't take as much to hook up.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 26, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > From Missoula stop by Bozeman (my home town). On the way to Wyoming drive through Yellowstone. In SD you'll see signs for Walldrug, SD. It is a tourist trap but kitchy and fun. Good bison burgers and cheap motels. There are greasy spoons all along the highways. If you have a CB ask truckers in the area. If you don't have a CB, get one. They are too much fun on the road. We drove from Montana to Maryland and Montana to Florida almost every year. Loved those road trips.
> ...



They do I still I believe.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

Good luck on your ventures!

I travel all over on a bike, in addition to being a track junkie.  FYI you may not want to bypass the Rockies, and also when in WV I suggest take the "Heritage Coal Trail" drive. 

Coal Trail route:  West Virginia Department of Commerce Coal Heritage


----------



## kathyt (Apr 26, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> If you are passing through Kansas City, my vote is for Gates BBQ Gates Bar B.Q.. However my moms choice would be Arthur Bryant's Gates Bar B.Q.. If you are there for more than one meal, try them both and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Good luck on your trip, I am sure you will have a great time.



Yep. I am from Kansas City too. Gates is pretty good, but I tend to like the hole in the wall places with live music. My brother is a dentist in Missoula. I go there once a year to visit. It is beautiful! If you break a tooth while you are in Missoula let me know and I will hook you up! Have a good trip.


----------



## nycphotography (Apr 26, 2013)

If I had the time... National parks, national parks, national parks.  Crazy Horse, Mt Rushmore, grand canyon, arches, black canyon of the gunnison, etc etc etc.

Take the time to get off the beaten path as much as possible, both in your driving, and at the parks.

When driving the back roads, look for local interest.... FIND THE STORY.  Shoot it and document it  ($20 micro cassette recorder), so you can put the images and the stories back together when you have time.

See an interesting fence falling down with the cows wandering in the road?  get the pictures... then go talk to the farmer and see what he has to say.

See a junk yard with hot pink, lime green and neon yellow vw bugs out front?  Stop and take the time to ask about the cars.  Get some pictures of the owner.  

Stuff like that.

Btw, 3 weeks cross country may not be as leisurely as it seems... especially if you have a couple 2-4 day layovers planned.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 26, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> If I had the time... National parks, national parks, national parks.  Crazy Horse, Mt Rushmore, grand canyon, arches, black canyon of the gunnison, etc etc etc.
> 
> Take the time to get off the beaten path as much as possible, both in your driving, and at the parks.
> 
> ...



Excellent ideas...



> Btw, 3 weeks cross country may not be as leisurely as it seems... especially if you have a couple 2-4 day layovers planned.



Oh, I know that!

I actually want to do it in closer to two weeks, simply because I want to try to spend a week with my Dad before I head off to the gig...


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 26, 2013)

For cheap hotels/motels pick up a coupon book at an interstate rest stop, they have good deals through out the week.  

There is a cool waterfall in NY state, about an hour west of I81 but I can not think of its name.



Steve5D said:


> I'm going to be relocating at the end of next month, from Portland Oregon to Pennsylvania. I landed a photo gig there which is paying quite well, and my expenses are covered. It'll last for two months and then be over. At that point, I'll move to St. Augustine, FL, where my brother and my Mom both have homes. At age 50, it looks like I'll be leaving the music industry for good.
> 
> The new gig isn't the point of this post, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 26, 2013)

GerryDavid said:


> For cheap hotels/motels pick up a coupon book at an interstate rest stop, they have good deals through out the week.



Hey, now THAT'S a good idea. I'm going to want to mitigate my expenses as much as possible on this trip. I don't plan on being a tight-wad, but I definitely wouldn't mind being a bit more frugal than I normally am, at least until I get to Pennsylvania.

The coupon book; an outstanding suggestion!



> There is a cool waterfall in NY state, about an hour west of I81 but I can not think of its name.



Big? Small? Wide?

If you think of the name, definitely let me know!


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 26, 2013)

It was pretty tall and narrow, looked to be in an open top cavern.  I wish I could remember the  name, I go up to Canada a couple of times a year and it will only add an hour to the trip.  

If you get the coupon book, before mentioning you have the coupon ask if they have availability.  I could be paranoid but they seem to be no vacancy if I mention the coupon first, but that was around Christmas time.


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 26, 2013)

depending what part of ny your going, niagara falls is an option for you, and lake ontario and the other great lakes.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 27, 2013)

GerryDavid said:


> depending what part of ny your going, niagara falls is an option for you, and lake ontario and the other great lakes.



Thanks, Gerry. The tip about asking for availability first is a great idea!

As for the comment above, I spent eight years working in Canada (based in San Diego), and have spent an inordinate amount of time around Lake Ontario, Lake Erie and Niagara Falls (both sides)...


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 27, 2013)

I tried to find the link I sent my wife by gmail but I cant, I did find this one on google though but I dont think its the same one, but still pretty.

Watkins Glen State Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Niagara falls was better 20 years ago, now its to commercial wtih all the tall buildings right by the falls, that or im remembering it differently from a kids point of view.    niagara falls is pretty cool in February with all the ice and lack of people around, and free parking 

I'm originally from a small town outside of Ottawa, I love the 1000s of lakes and islands around there.  Thats the main thing I miss living in VA, all the lakes.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 27, 2013)

If you do Mt Rushmore, make sure to also see Crazy Horse.  And take some time in Custer State Park, some really fantastic rock formations.  Have fun, it's really beautiful out there.


----------



## mpasq66 (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe New River Gorge in your WV segment?   Bridge Walk West Virginia | New River Gorge Bridge Catwalk Tours  :camera:


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 27, 2013)

While in WV, be careful of the back roads and GPS's.  We had to go to Charleston one day and on the way back we told the gps to avoid highways so we could see the country side.  It became a big adventure and made us get creative with our route since it wanted us to drive off of a cliff a couple of times where it thought there would be a road.  I guess there was a big storm a few days before so there were driveway bridges washed out, fema trucks, etc.  I knew I should have taken pictures to document it but I didn't realize it would be such a journey.

Literally the minute we entered VA the sky cleared up and the sun came out, and there wasnt any more tree's in the road, etc.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 27, 2013)

CMfromIL said:


> If you do Mt Rushmore, make sure to also see Crazy Horse.  And take some time in Custer State Park, some really fantastic rock formations.  Have fun, it's really beautiful out there.



Yeah, Crazy Horse is definitely on the short list. I'll spend two or three days in Rapid City and make excursions down to the monuments.

I was looking at Little Big Horn, as well.

The thing about me is that, when I'm driving, I can drive forever. I just don't get tired. When that starts to become a detriment is when I start saying "Well, I can go another 200 miles and _then _stop". I'm really going to have to discipline myself to stop when I plan on stopping. I'm like Clark Griswold, otherwise...


----------



## albertaclipper (Apr 27, 2013)

South Dakota is a must. Absolutely beautiful and so much to see in history. Crazy Horse was amazing I wouldn't have missed it at all. I hope to return there in about 10 years just to see how far the statue of Crazy Horse has progressed into the mountain. It's an incredible journey,it touched me deeply.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 28, 2013)

albertaclipper said:


> South Dakota is a must. Absolutely beautiful and so much to see in history. Crazy Horse was amazing I wouldn't have missed it at all. I hope to return there in about 10 years just to see how far the statue of Crazy Horse has progressed into the mountain. It's an incredible journey,it touched me deeply.



Yeah, I'm planning on Mount Rushmore, Crazy Horse and... Palisades, I think? Out near Sioux City?

I've also decided that I'm going to try to leave a day or two earlier than planned. Hope I can pull that off!


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 29, 2013)

Im actually from around near the wallkill area.

Not sure if you've been there a lot as your dad is living there?

But, if I were you, I'd consider:

1.  Gilded otter.  Maybe 20 minutes north of wallkill, it's a brewpub where they make their own beer.  Killer wings and burgers
2.  New Paltz: a college town where you'll find the gilded otter.  It's a nice pit stop
3.  Shawangunks -- go out that way past newpaltz and you'll be in some of the best rock climbing country around.  (arguably)
4.  You might be able to make the drive, depending on how you go, via the finger lakes.  I especially recommend Ithaca in summer.  "Ithaca is Gorges" is the local motto : all kinds of gorges are carved out by water.  You've got beautiful hikes, a cool hip college town and it's fantastic.  This area was called Oneonta by the local indians : literally translated it means "land in the sky" (not to be confused by town of the same name)
5.  Dinosaur BBQ.  THere's one in rochester, syracuse (the best), and I hear also albany now.  It's a really great, northeastern savory BBQ joint.  It's an old biker bar that is ALWAYS packed an a hell of a lot of fun.  You'll haveto wait in line for a few hours, but trust me, it's worth it

What I would do if I were you, if you find yourself on the highway between buffalo and albany (and south to NYC), which is where tom tom probably takes you, is this:

Stop at Syracuse for dinosaur.  Maybe spend the night
Drive south via towards ithaca.  There will be crazy nature, wineries, and TONS of gorges.
Stop often.  Enjoy the nature, the college town, and the great sights.  Go for a hike.

In total you'll add maybe 1-2 hours to your trip driving time, but trust me it's worth it.  Buffalo => Albany => NYC is THE MOST BORING stretch of highway in the world.  Buffalo => Syracuse (3 hours) => Ithaca (1-2 hours) => Walkill (3 hours) will be beautiful to drive along, and your pit stops won't be McDonalds on the thruway


----------



## Vautrin (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, there are camping sites all along the way.  Maybe consider bringing a tent.  A good tent and gear will cost you less than a few stays at a motel (nothing fancy, just a sleeping bag) and you will really see the country


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 30, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> Im actually from around near the wallkill area.
> 
> Not sure if you've been there a lot as your dad is living there?



Yep. I've been there a lot, especially over the last few years...



> 4. You might be able to make the drive, depending on how you go, via the finger lakes. I especially recommend Ithaca in summer. "Ithaca is Gorges" is the local motto : all kinds of gorges are carved out by water. You've got beautiful hikes, a cool hip college town and it's fantastic. This area was called Oneonta by the local indians : literally translated it means "land in the sky" (not to be confused by town of the same name)



A buddy of mine went to Ithaca College back in 19... Well, it's been a while. I've been there once. I'm going to be coming up into New York State through eastern Pennsylvania, though...



> 5. Dinosaur BBQ. THere's one in rochester, syracuse (the best), and I hear also albany now. It's a really great, northeastern savory BBQ joint. It's an old biker bar that is ALWAYS packed an a hell of a lot of fun. You'll haveto wait in line for a few hours, but trust me, it's worth it



I've been to the one in Rochester and, yeah, it's ridiculously good. We waited about an hour on a snowy Thursday night. It was pretty damn amazing...



> In total you'll add maybe 1-2 hours to your trip driving time, but trust me it's worth it. Buffalo => Albany => NYC is THE MOST BORING stretch of highway in the world.



Clearly, you've never driven the Trans Canada Highway between Winnipeg, Manitoba and Regina, Saskatchewan. If there's anything in this world that would make you want to end your own life, it's those seven and a half hours...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 30, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> Oh yeah, there are camping sites all along the way. Maybe consider bringing a tent. A good tent and gear will cost you less than a few stays at a motel (nothing fancy, just a sleeping bag) and you will really see the country



You know, once upon a time, I'd be on board with that.

These days, though, not so much. Now, for me, "camping" means that there's no bar at the hotel...


----------

